

God Save Thomas Edison - katzgrau

Tesla was amazing, I get it. I always got it. But a lot of people didn't. For a lot of people, Tesla is the name of some car that you have to pull out your iphone and take a pic when you see it.<p>The Oatmeal raised Tesla up, and pummeled Edison into the ground. Here's an ever-changing Twitter search that will surely prove my point: https://twitter.com/#!/search/edison%20tesla<p>Edison was a great inventor, and an incredibly hard worker. He was a persistant and effective business man when it came to spreading the adoption of world-changing things like the lightbulb. 
 He may not have invented it, but he built and marketed the first one that was actually practical.<p>The point: Every geek in the world needs a little Thomas Edison in him.
======
brudgers
Edison has a National Historical Park, and his winter home in Fort Myers,
Florida also has a museum.

<http://www.nps.gov/edis/index.htm>

<http://www.edisonfordwinterestates.org/>

~~~
katzgrau
He definitely got more recognition — sometimes for stuff he didn't even invent
(light bulb). But I think the business quality of him was awesome too, and
something most geeks could actually use some of.

